# Venison Ham



## jcasteel (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey all. My father-in-law gave me two venison hams and asked me to smoke them. I've cooked a lot of venison before but never on the smoker. Any suggestions on the direction I should go? I usually give it a soak in milk first before grilling or frying it. The deer was a young doe and seems to be good and tender. Thanks!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 28, 2014)

You say hams.   Are they cured or just fresh hindquarters?


----------



## jcasteel (Nov 28, 2014)

They are fresh hindquarters.


----------



## jhwilli2 (Dec 1, 2014)

Lay a pound of bacon on top of the ham and smoke like normal


----------

